# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  آموزش ایجاد و بکارگیری وب سرویس های ASMX در .Net

## eng.balaghi

در این آموزش به صورت پروژه محور به شما دانشجویان و علاقه مندان عزیز، آموزش خواهم داد که چگونه می توانید یک وب سرویس .Net ایجاد و بکارگیری نمایید.

تعریف و معرفی Web Service    
ایجاد یک وب سرویس سادهاجرای وب سرویس ایجاد شدهInvoke  کردن متد هاپروژه شماره یک (ایجاد و بکار گیری وب سرویسی که کد ملی را می گیرد و اطلاعات شخص را بر می گرداند)
وب سرویس
ایجاد بانک اطلاعاتی در MSSQL ایجاد جداول مورد نیاز پروژهایجاد پروژه Web Application خالیایجاد کلاس وب سرویستعریف عملیات مورد نیازبرنامه کاربردی تحت ویندوز
ایجاد Windows Application جدیدایجاد UI مناسبمعرفی وب سرویس به برنامه کاربردینحویه به کارگیری وب سرویس در برنامه
پروژه شماره دو (تعامل با وب سرویس در Javascript به کمک کنترل ScriptManager در ASP.Net )
ایجاد بانک اطلاعاتی در MSSQL  و  ایجاد جداول مورد نیاز پروژهایجاد پروژه Web Application خالیایجاد کلاس وب سرویس و آماده سازی آنساخت یک صفحه ASPXاستفاده از وب سرویس در اسکریپت های صفحه ASPX 

لینک دریافت آموزش : 

http://yaserbalaghi.com/Post/ShowPos...RwRweZWg3Ss%3d

----------


## mandagarana

این پست قدیمی هستش 
کسی این آموزش رو داره؟

----------

